# Survival > Primitive Skills & Technology >  fire starting methods

## Ranger andy

:Smash: i use tons of fire starting methods but thees are the best.

any one have any thing better?

----------


## wildography

yah, my kitchen stove works really well!  LOL... seriously, in my pack, I carry a firestarter, books of matches, and a BIC lighter as well as a couple of small pieces of rope, some very thin paper, and a 35mm container of dryer lint... the whole thing (I keep them in a zip-lock baggy) probably doesn't weigh more than 6 oz or sooo... and most of the weight of that comes from the lighter, and the film container.

----------


## Ranger andy

OMG thats a lot to fit

----------


## crashdive123

> OMG thats a lot to fit


You'd be suprised at how much you can fit in a small space.  Here's one of my fire starting kits.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ranger andy

holy **** god *****

----------


## sh4d0wm4573ri7

all of the above and then some works for me

----------


## Sarge47

I prefer the WW II flame-thrower myself...it also makes a great weapon & will kill a man even if he's armed with a sling! :Flare:

----------


## Ranger andy

smart *** lol but love good idea now one problem its probably illegal

----------


## Sarge47

I use what the Boy Scouts were taught to use. :Cool:

----------


## canid

bic lighter and gasoline/bbq starter fluid?

----------


## wildography

Sarge, from your photo, I saw some candles; good point... I have that in my kit, also.  Except mine is a custom made candle in a watertight tin; in a pinch, it can be used as a heater, a firestarter, even as a small stove... and it only weighs about 8-10 oz.  I've also read about where you can use those trick birthday candles that can't be blown out.  You light the candle, then you use the candle to start your fire. I also have a magnifying glass (salvaged from a busted up pair of binoculars).

----------


## Sarge47

> Sarge, from your photo, I saw some candles; good point... I have that in my kit, also.  Except mine is a custom made candle in a watertight tin; in a pinch, it can be used as a heater, a firestarter, even as a small stove... and it only weighs about 8-10 oz.  I've also read about where you can use those trick birthday candles that can't be blown out.  You light the candle, then you use the candle to start your fire. I also have a magnifying glass (salvaged from a busted up pair of binoculars).


That was Crash's photo, not mine.  I'm with Canid! :Balloon:

----------


## laughing beetle

Ranger Andy went bye-bye after Sarge mentioned being played.  Or it was because i called troll infestation... take your pick.

----------


## crashdive123

Maybe troll, maybe played, maybe just playing around.  Afterall, he is only 13.

----------


## canid

that's alright, i gave his $10-30 bow away already.

----------


## wildography

> That was Crash's photo, not mine.  I'm with Canid!


whoops! sorry!  good photo, Crash!

David whacks wildography over the head >>>> :chair:

----------


## canid

i keep a bag of old cat-tail fluff in my pack. that and 151 [there's bound to be plenty on any decent outing] make for a sure fire method.

----------


## crashdive123

> i keep a bag of old cat-tail fluff in my pack. that and 151 make for a sure fire method.


Seems like a waste of good rum. :EEK!:   Well.....OK rum.

----------


## Sarge47

> Ranger Andy went bye-bye after Sarge mentioned being played.  Or it was because i called troll infestation... take your pick.


Probably past his bed-time; school tomorrow! :Lol:

----------


## canid

> Well.....OK rum.


yeah, i was gonna say...

----------


## laughing beetle

Any issues for you guys using the forum the past few minutes??  I have been booted off the sight entirely, after the sight freezes up.

----------


## laughing beetle

The site is freezing on me when I click on new posts.  Are there gremlins in the server again? :bat:

----------


## crashdive123

I noticed that things were responding a bit slow last night.

----------


## klkak

I'm kinda partial to using a Benz-o-matic soldering torch and a half quart of motor oil.

----------


## Rick

Co pilot: Holy cow! Look at that! The Alaskan pipeline must be burning.

Pilot peering through binoculars: Nope. Just Klkak building a fire.

----------


## Geronimo!

> smart *** lol but love good idea now one problem its probably illegal


In the United States, private ownership of a flamethrower is not restricted by federal law.

God Bless America

----------


## Ranger andy

or maybe i got a life and a girl friend

----------


## SARKY

Ranger andy, I don't really like any of your options. My prefrences are birch bark, cat tails, and cotton balls doused in petrolium jelly.
Speaking of which, Crash, nice fire starting kit. I've actually taken the matches out of my kit. Now I just get a twig, give it a swirl in the cottonball vasoline container and hit it with a spark from my strike force. and there you go , home made match, burns longer than a match, stays lit even in a down pour, and I get way more lights out of the same container the matches were in.

----------


## crashdive123

Out of all of the different tinders in the kit (dry cotton, vaseline soaked cotton, dryer lint, sisal twine, Wetfire Tinder) the Wetfire is pretty awsome stuff.

----------


## klkak

> Co pilot: Holy cow! Look at that! The Alaskan pipeline must be burning.
> 
> Pilot peering through binoculars: Nope. Just Klkak building a fire.


I said "half a quart" not half the contents of an "oil tanker"

----------


## Gray Wolf

I'm with crash, Out of all of the different tinder's in my kit (Vaseline soaked cotton, dryer lint, sisal twine, Wetfire Tinder 'AND' NATO wind-proof/waterproof matches), the Wetfire and the NATO matches are the best, and always with me. They will always burn even in pouring rain!
And as crash put it "Wetfire is awesome stuff"!!!

----------


## MatthewnOK

RANT:  :3: 
"or maybe i got a life and a girl friend"
It seems to me that lately several young people my age (young teens) are coming and disrespecting their elders. I'm a firm believer that children, including myself, shouldn't smart off to people older than themselves. Difference of opinions are fine, suggestions are fine, but smarting off because you don't like an answer they give you is entirely unacceptable.
END RANT

Back on topic... I've been trying to ween myself off man made tinder. I carry it, but only for emergencies when I need a fire FAST. Nothing gives you a feeling quite like starting a fire with natural tinder and a flint and steel. For man made tinder nothing beats dryer lint soaked with petroluem jelly.

----------


## Gray Wolf

> I've been trying to ween myself off man made tinder. I carry it, but only for emergencies when I need a fire FAST. *Nothing gives you a feeling quite like starting a fire with natural tinder and a flint and steel. For man made tinder nothing beats dryer lint soaked with petroleum jelly.*


Matt, first, I 99% of the time only use a Flint to start my fires. The other 1% is used to keep my abilities (practice) starting fires the old ways ie; fire bow etc. Yes the other items I use are man made, JUST like the dryer lint, which needs a *Dryer machine* to start with! Next your petroleum jelly, it's a major man made product! Last problem, your steel is also man made When I practice a fire-bow, I don't use boot laces or any other factory product, I make my cordage from the naturals in that area. Yes very time consuming, but natural!  but not completely, because I'm not going to Knapp a knife or axe, so I use a man made steel knife. (Again only to stay proficient will I Knapp a knife.) So If it's pouring or snowing heavily with serious winds, I will use a flint and Wetfire or the NATO matches. That will save me or my party. As for your statement "For man made tinder nothing beats dryer lint soaked with petroleum jelly." I then can only deduct that you've never tried WetFire, or even the NATO matches. Do you follow what I'm saying?

----------


## DOGMAN

a zip lock bag filled with Diesel Dust is nice... I keep a bag in my fire starting kit. which is a small dry bag containing 2 lighters, a couple of candles, some vaselined up cotton balls, a bunch of waterproof matches, some strike anywhere matches, and a magnesium fire starter, a couple of tampons, and some drier lint.  When I am guiding other people, I like to have back-ups for my back-ups, so it may seem like overkill. But, its relatively small and I've never had to deal with not being able to start a fire!

Lastly...I am competent at making and using a bow drill.

FIRE is very important.

----------


## MatthewnOK

> Matt, first, I 99% of the time only use a Flint to start my fires. The other 1% is used to keep my abilities (practice) starting fires the old ways ie; fire bow etc. Yes the other items I use are man made, JUST like the dryer lint, which needs a *Dryer machine* to start with! Next your petroleum jelly, it's a major man made product! Last problem, your steel is also man made When I practice a fire-bow, I don't use boot laces or any other factory product, I make my cordage from the naturals in that area. Yes very time consuming, but natural!  but not completely, because I'm not going to Knapp a knife or axe, so I use a man made steel knife. (Again only to stay proficient will I Knapp a knife.) So If it's pouring or snowing heavily with serious winds, I will use a flint and Wetfire or the NATO matches. That will save me or my party. As for your statement "For man made tinder nothing beats dryer lint soaked with petroleum jelly." I then can only deduct that you've never tried WetFire, or even the NATO matches. Do you follow what I'm saying?


Yes, I think we're saying the same thing. I carry matches and lighters, but I also carry flint and steel and can build a fire with a bowdrill (sometimes...) I've been meaning to give wetfire a try but haven't get around to it yet. What I meant is if it's a nice clear sunny day and i'm in no hurry i'll start a fire with a flint and some cedar bank, but if i just fell into 40 degree water and need a fire RIGHT then I'll be using matches/lighters and some good man made tinder.
BTW are all the little commercial tinder things basically the same despite the name?

----------


## crashdive123

> BTW are all the little commercial tinder things basically the same despite the name?


IMO, no they are not.

----------


## BAKWOODS

down here in south australia you cant beat a  piece of paperbark torn strait off the tree this stuff ignites with the smallest spark.also the fluffy down from the smoke tree ,one spark and its in flames.it is one of the only tinders that i can get fire with a flint and steel thats not the manufactureed type

----------


## gryffynklm

I have cotton balls and dryer lint in petroleum jelly in film canisters. I also have some slow match in a tinder box and some water proof matches. I also cary a strike force.

----------


## Gray Wolf

> IMO, no they are not.


That's why he' the best QC agent we have!!!   :Sailor:

----------


## Rick

Jason - Besides an album by Midnight Oil, what's diesel dust?

----------


## SnipAR-10

This is probably mentioned here on the forum somewhere, but a commercial "fire log" cut into appropriate sized pieces works pretty well. (Dur**lame etc.)  One log makes a ton of little cubes/sticks and costs less than what some stores market as "fire sticks".  They are both basically the same idea of wood dust, wax and a little magic thrown in.  Of course you need the initial match or lighter to light it.  I know, its a little lazy since its not the flint and steel method, but it's just another tool in the toolbox.

----------


## surviveordie

A good way to start a fire is cotton (whether it's cotton balls or natural cotton off a tree, it doesn't matter) and a fire striker. Spread the cotton out a little bit, add some small, DRY twigs and it should burn the wood right away. I also have a mixture of sawdust and ground up sap that I add on top of the pile to help it burn. It works really well.

(You can also replace the cotton with char cloth, though you need a lot more of the sawdust/sap mixture)

----------


## crashdive123

Hey there Survivordie, how about lighting your way on over to the Introduction Section and tell us a bit about yourself.  Thanks.  http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...splay.php?f=14

----------


## Pict

> down here in south australia you cant beat a  piece of paperbark torn strait off the tree this stuff ignites with the smallest spark.also the fluffy down from the smoke tree ,one spark and its in flames.it is one of the only tinders that i can get fire with a flint and steel thats not the manufactureed type


That paperbark looks like amazing stuff.  I watched a video not long ago and it seemed like it was all over the place.

*I'm sort of OCD when it comes to packing away fire making resources in my packs and kits.*  

I'm not a big fan of matches in general but I have several books of MRE paper matches here and there.  I put them in tiny ziplocks made to store pills, and kind of leave them in odd places like a pyromaniac Johnny Appleseed. 

My machete sheaths usually have a Doan tool laced on.

Inside my pack there is a clip for car keys.  I keep a doan tool, hacksaw blade scraper, and a steel match case filled with PJ Cotton clipped there.  This is held together with two ranger bands so it won't jangle but they also work as tinder.

In my belt pouch possibles bag I have a scout model ferro rod with a small vial of PJ Cotton.  I normally use the ferro rod and natural tinder gathered along the way to light my fire at least once during every trip.

I keep a large YELLOW bic in that bag as well.

I keep a small yellow Bic in the pouch of my canteen cover.

I always keep a PSK on my person in the bush which will have either a Sparklite and tinder or a BSA Hotspark.

Mac

----------


## toughsord

i have a much much much much better one.......................................... A LIGHTER. no seriosly i carry a lighter and matches in a water proof box and a fire steel

----------


## Rick

Gosh, Pa, ain't it a wonder?

Indeed it is Billy. It didn't always look like this though. I can remember my grandfather telling stories of Pyro Mac settin' little fires here and there until one day it was just one big fire. 

But the ashes sure are purdy.

Yes, and useful. Why I don't reckon Ma would have a way to make soap if it weren't for Pyro Mac. 

Well that would suit me just fine. A kid ought not have to take a bath no way.

----------


## toughsord

> Gosh, Pa, ain't it a wonder?
> 
> Indeed it is Billy. It didn't always look like this though. I can remember my grandfather telling stories of Pyro Mac settin' little fires here and there until one day it was just one big fire. 
> 
> But the ashes sure are purdy.
> 
> Yes, and useful. Why I don't reckon Ma would have a way to make soap if it weren't for Pyro Mac. 
> 
> Well that would suit me just fine. A kid ought not have to take a bath no way.


please tell me this is not a personal case :Cool2:

----------


## Rick

This is a pencil. This is paper. (sketching quickly). This is Mac. This is Mac setting a fire. Oh! Dang the paper is on fire. (blowing on paper). That Mac is gooooood.

----------


## toughsord

thats funny

----------


## Stony

THE best starter is the dry inner of the fugi growing on birch trees.
take a small piece or it, lay on a flat flint about 1 inch squ.
strike once, fire!

----------


## Ted

Flints and steels? thats all good, don't get me wrong, but anybody here ever use a bow, spindle and fire board? Or a magnifing glass? I've done both on several occations, It's a very satisfying skill to aquire and not that difficult once you get it down.

----------


## Rick

Beaucoup posts on both. That's why I carry BIC lighters.

----------


## Ted

Well hiya Rick, how you been? I can't seem to find Beaucoup on the members list ,could you please paste the post for me ...pleeeeease.

----------


## your_comforting_company

ted, I do both the bow drill and hand drill semi-regularly. I would vote, but "dry grass" isn't an option. It's the best ball of fire that propagates quickly.

----------


## gryffynklm

Ted,




> Beaucoup posts on both. That's why I carry BIC lighters.


Beaucoup is French for abundance.

Have you done a search? 

Here is one thread I found using the search feature. The drop down box is in the first green band.

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ight=bow+drill

There are others you have to sort a bit to find what you are looking for.

----------


## Ted

YCC ,Hand drill!!!! very impressive! Ive tried it, never had blisters so bad in my life! My hands were sore for days. I was even using a fire board I'd already used for the bow and drill! My spindle was about 2' long, both board and spindle maple,worked fine with the bow with a 12' spilldel.
I figured maple too hard for hand drillin'. What kind of wood do you use for the hand set up?

----------


## Ted

Thanks Gryff! I did a members advanced search and got nothing,...LOL..(I'm not french!) Thanks alot bro!

Thanks again Gryff, and thank you YCC, great stuff on the fire by friction thread!

----------


## Rick

Sorry to mess you up. I thought everyone knew what Beaucoup meant. Anywhooooo. Here are a few threads to get you started. 

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ght=fire+drill

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ght=fire+drill

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ght=fire+drill

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ght=fire+drill

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ght=fire+drill

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ght=fire+drill

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ght=fire+drill

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ght=fire+drill

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ght=fire+drill

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ght=fire+drill

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ght=fire+drill

----------


## Rick-SAR

I bought a replica of a 1839 glass magnifying glass, that the mountain men used to start fires with at the Ft Bridger rendezvous.  It will start a fire (obviously when you have sun) in about 30 seconds.  I add it to my waterproof matches, Bic lighter, magnesium rod and flint and steel. 

I can't believe how fast the magnifying glass works.  Its about about 3" round and the center of the glass is about 1/2" thick and tapers to about 1/8" at the edges.

----------


## Rick

Just about any lens can be used to start a fire. Just about... Even a broken light bulb with a little water in the glass globe can be used to concentrate the suns rays. Probably the best, however, is a Fresnel lens.

----------


## Ted

> Sorry to mess you up. I thought everyone knew what Beaucoup meant. Anywhooooo. Here are a few threads to get you started. 
> 
> http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ght=fire+drill
> 
> http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ght=fire+drill
> 
> http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ght=fire+drill
> 
> http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ght=fire+drill
> ...



A freind of mine that was in Nam used the term all the time, he told me it ment a whole bunch, so it dawn on me what you ment once Gryff posted. I always just figured it was vietnamis, boo koo.....LOL. I mean it's not like there's anybody on here going by any weird a** names or anything...LOL!

Thanks for the links man!

----------


## your_comforting_company

Ted, my hand spindle is mullein and hearth is black willow. I like the softer spindle for hand drilling and ember. Bow drill I use yucca for the spindle and it is only marginally softer than mullein. 
One tip is that you should be able to dent the wood with your fingernail. dents easily is good for spindle, and dents a little less good for hearth.
At least that's what works for me, I've read about folks using lots of different things so experimenting will tell you best what works, but the fingernail trick will help you determine suitable materials.

----------


## hunter63

Funny rendezvous story. (yeah I got a lot of them)
Friend was demonstrating the bow drill for some spectators.
Was having a tough time, for what ever reason, seen him do it a lot of times.

So as some people drifted away....he was taking a break, wondering what was going wrong, reached in his belt pouch, took out a cigarette, lit it with his Bic....never gave it a thought.
So this kid, about maybe 7-8 years old standing there says, "Hey mister, why do you just use the lighter?"

Later, I made him a little belt pouch, out of a deer's butt skin, tail hanging down to keep it closed, to carry his "primitive Bic" in.
Yeah, some things are never forgotten................

----------


## your_comforting_company

:burst: that is just too funny hunter. LMAO

----------


## Batch

The mention of paperbark had me wonder if that wasn't melaleuca and sure enough. Melaleuca quinquenervia is one of the worst invasive species we have down here in South Florida. 

I'll be trying that out as a "natural tinder".

----------


## Ted

> Ted, my hand spindle is mullein and hearth is black willow. I like the softer spindle for hand drilling and ember. Bow drill I use yucca for the spindle and it is only marginally softer than mullein. 
> One tip is that you should be able to dent the wood with your fingernail. dents easily is good for spindle, and dents a little less good for hearth.
> At least that's what works for me, I've read about folks using lots of different things so experimenting will tell you best what works, but the fingernail trick will help you determine suitable materials.


Thanks YCC. I read about the finger nail test in a Tom Brown book years ago,
never got the bow method to work till I read that book.

I got a yucca in the front yard and mullen grows all over around here too.
There's a willow in the yard too! Don't know if it's black or not ,but gonna give it a try for sure!     Thanks for the info Bro!

----------


## your_comforting_company

anytime, Ted. I hope you get it to work. patience and peseverance!

make sure your materials are dry dry dry!

----------


## Runs With Beer

This is one of my flint n steel fire kits. Ive tested this system in every cond. here in Fla. and it has never failed to make fire.

----------


## Rick

Every condition in Florida would be sun....sun....sun....and sun, right? LOL.

----------


## Justin Case

I would put a few matches in that little can ?

----------


## Justin Case

> You'd be suprised at how much you can fit in a small space.  Here's one of my fire starting kits.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Now That What I'm talkin bout !

----------


## Batch

> Every condition in Florida would be sun....sun....sun....and sun, right? LOL.



Come on down for the wet season Rick. Lots of sun and humidity and rain and lightning. My area averages more than 65" a year. It rains in the nearly everyday during the wet season down here.

----------


## Tripwire

A small petroleum jelly and cotton balls will last months. Both are light weight and cost very little. 

I used to carry char cloth, which can be made in a small tin. The cotton/jelly is far easier and faster.

----------


## Rick

Just don't forget to check the expiration date. Months can slip by before you know it.

----------


## rwc1969

I've always wondered why carry such a huge firekit when all you really need is a couple lighters stored here and there.

I have charcloth, tinder and stuff, but it's not really needed. It looks neat, but not needed.

----------


## Batch

> down here in south australia you cant beat a  piece of paperbark torn strait off the tree this stuff ignites with the smallest spark.also the fluffy down from the smoke tree ,one spark and its in flames.it is one of the only tinders that i can get fire with a flint and steel thats not the manufactureed type


Its funny that the Paper Bark tree is protected there and actively destroyed there.

I did grab some paper bark on an urban fire wood foraging trip. I wasn't overly impressed with it as a firewood. Though it wasn't properly seasoned. I peeled the bark and fluffed it with my knife. Scraping it into a fine nest. It didn't light with the fire steel. It did light quickly with a lighter.

I was using a small fire steel. But, I can light Sabal Palm fibers in a couple of strikes. About the same as a fluffed PJ ball. 

It may be technique on my part or lack there of technique. I ain't any good at getting our versions of birch bark (Gumbo Limbo and Torchwood) to fire off of a spark either.

----------


## Batch

> I've always wondered why carry such a huge firekit when all you really need is a couple lighters stored here and there.
> 
> I have charcloth, tinder and stuff, but it's not really needed. It looks neat, but not needed.


I like a PJ balls. I have never failed to get a fire started with them. I agree with the lighters. But, PJ cottonballs burn longer then most tinder I use.

Still, I use fire steel 90% of the time just to practice. I also use the small steel. Fits in my trifold wallet no problem.

----------


## Alec_end

I like to use a flint and striker and for tinder I like to use cotton balls coated in petroleum jelly.

----------


## Rick

Hey, Alec, How about striking you way over to our introduction section and tell us a bit about yourself? 

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ead.php?t=7813

----------


## justin_baker

> I've always wondered why carry such a huge firekit when all you really need is a couple lighters stored here and there.
> 
> I have charcloth, tinder and stuff, but it's not really needed. It looks neat, but not needed.


If your wet and cold, you want a big fire kit. In the winter or in rough places, i carry dry sticks along with my firestarters so that way get a fire going instantly thats sustainable enough to slowly dry out wet wood. If your near hypothermia, the last thing you have time to do is down a deadwood tree and process it.

I like to go as primitive as possible, so my firestarter consists of chunks of fir resin and dry grass/old mans beard. The tinder fluff ignites easily and gets the resin chunks going. The resin chunks are like my primitive version of wetfire.

----------


## Rick

Not necessarily big but something you can physically manipulate when you are cold. It's pretty difficult to do really simple things when you hands are numb. That's where practice comes in. Try striking that BIC when your hands are really cold. Try using a fire steel and flint. Having a ton of matches won't help a bit if you find out you can't strike one with cold hands. Practice to know what works for you.

----------


## Survival Guy 10

> In the United States, private ownership of a flamethrower is not restricted by federal law.
> 
> God Bless America


Booyah goin to army surplus 2 day

----------


## Justin Case

It may not be resticted by federal law, But i will bet money it is by state and local laws,  

BTW,  Why would anybody want a firggin Flame thrower ?  That has Bad news written all over it.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I would have to go with "natural" string.  Jute or hemp...  Ratted-up it burns real well.

----------

